# Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?



## Chrigi26 (20. April 2011)

*Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Abend Leute

Ich habe mir in letzter Zeit immer wieder eine bestimmte Frage gestellt, die ich aber nicht ausprobieren konnte bzw. auch nicht wollte, wenn ich könnte.
Und zwar, ob ein zu starker Bass den Komponenten im Computer schaden könnte. Wenn ich beispielsweise das Teufel Concept E 400 mit einer Asus Xonar D2X voll aufdrehe und denn Bass ans Maximum drehe, kann dem PC etwas passieren? Gut, ich bin nicht der Typ von Hörer, der die Lautstärke bis an die Schmerzgrenze hochregelt. Den Bass hochzudrehen (insbesondere bei Spielen mit viel Wumms) finde ich allerdings schon wichtig für die Intensität des Erlebten.
Ich habe vor, den Subwooferturm des Concept E 400 neben meinen PC-Tower (ein Cooler Master HAF X) zu stellen. Darin enthalten sind als problematische Gegenstände der Noctua NH-D14 (CPU-Kühler, grösste Sorge), eine GTX 570 sowie die besagte Asus Xonar D2X, worum ich mir allerdings keine grossen Gedanken mache, da die Teile ja relativ leicht und gut montiert sind. Nur beim NH-D14 hege ich gewisse Zweifel, ob er grösseren Belastungen standhält, da er ja immerhin 1,2 KG wiegt und frei im Raum hängt. Besteht dabei eine Gefahr, dass durch zu starken Bass Teile des PC gelockert werden, oder gar Schaden nehmen könnten (Stichwort:Lüfter oder das Seitenfenster des Gehäuses)?
Wäre mir halt wichtig, da ich das lieber nicht im Selbstexperiment ausprobieren will und es hier um eine nicht zu verachtende Geldsumme geht, auch beim Soundsystem selber 

Im Internet hab ich mal recherchiert, viele raten da zu Vorsicht bei zu starkem Bass, vorallem Festplatten sowie LCD-Monitore (???) scheinen zu starke Vibrationen nicht zu mögen...

Freundliche Grüsse und GN8

Chrigi


----------



## iceman650 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Jep, Festplatten mögen Vibrationen garnicht.
Und ich würde ein E400 mit voll aufgedrehtem Bass nicht mögen - einfach weil es zu viel sein sollte. - Und mal ehrlich - in der Realität wumst es auch nicht alles so wie im Kino 
Außerdem sollten Subwoofer frei stehen und nicht an irgendetwas dran, einfach weil der Bass sonst dröhnig werden kann.

Mfg, ice


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Wenn du unter die Box ne Styroporplatte legst, sie quasi vom Boden entkoppelst, kann da nix passieren. Es handelt sich ja nur um sehr gedehnte Schalwellen, und die Festplatten drehen sich so schnell, dass die einwirkende Kraft der Wellen "verpufft". Aber vom Boden entkoppeln, den Eltern/Nachbern zuliebe und um die Vibrationen im Boden zu minimieren (welche ja dann wieder DIREKT Einfluss auf das Gehäuse nehmen).


----------



## ASD_588 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Das solte die PCGH in PCGH in Gefahr mal ausprobiren!!!


----------



## Tequilaomega (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

@Black Mamba mit dem Entkoppeln hast schon recht. Am besten funktioniert da aber eine Granitplatte, unter die Franitplatte noch 2 Tennisbälle in die hälfte geschnitten so das diese keinen Kontakt mit dem Boden hat. Auf das ganze kommt danach der Subwoofer gestellt der darf auch noch ruhig auf Absorber Spikes stehen. So vibriert nichts in den Boden die Granitplatte lässt keinen Schall direkt in den Boden eindringen. So machen es viele Hifi Liebhaber.

Wobei mit ordentlichen Subwoofern und Leistung anliegend, kann das einzige was ich mir denke das Magnetfeld werden. Weis aber net wie anfällig die HDD´s heutzutage auf Magnete sind. 

Hab hier zb. nen Sub mit 15Kg Ferrit Magnet nahe meines PC stehn doch direkt neben hin würd ich das nie stellen. 

Zum Thema TFT, hab hier 2 Tft´s a 24" von Benq und direkt neben bei Hifilautsprecher pro Seite sind  2x13cm 1x10cm 1x4cm Speaker verbaut. Die gehn richtig derb ran. Macht den TFT´s gar nichts.  

Hätte noch gar nichts bemerkt was bei dem Thema schadet.


----------



## PC-Doc (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Ich hab mal 3 HDDs in Folge eingebüßt(bevor ich dahinterstieg),seitdem halten meine Rechner Abstand zu derartigen Bassboxen.
Inwiefern die Magnetfelder großer Bassboxen dabei eine Rolle gespielt haben,bzw im Zusammenhang mit Induktion in den kleinsten Leiterbahnen des Maiboard/Grafikkarte spielen,hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung.
Bildröhren von alten Fernsehern/Röhrenmonitoren haben aber mit dem Magnetfeld definitiv ein Problem,meist trotz Abschirmung.Was die Vibrationen bezüglich eines TFTs betrifft,so kenne ich 1 Fall aus meinem Bekanntenkreis,dessen TFT deshalb den Geist aufgegeben hat(Box stand hinterm TFT & immer schön laut[Party]und viel Bass).
Entkoppeln ist daher warscheinlich sinnvoll,da es die Vibrationen wenigstens vermindert.Den Subwoofer kann man auch getrost etwas vom PC wegstellen,da Bass unterhalb einer bestimmten Frequenz für das menschliche Gehör eh nicht zu orten ist.



> Das sollte PCGH in Gefahr mal ausprobieren



Zustimm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Ein Holzbrett mit Nägel drin täte es auch, oder mit Schrauben. Ist der selbe Effekt wie auf Spikes nur deutlich günstiger. Auch könnte ein gewisser Abstand auch nicht schaden. Ich mag zwar auch einen ordendlichen Bass, aber Endanschlag wäre doch etwas viel.


----------



## Gast12348 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Also Vibration sind nur halb so gefährlich für Festplatten, leute die mich mittlerweile hier kennen, kennen meine Anlage und wissen das ich Basskrank bin, also bei mir haben starke Vibrationen noch nie eine Festplatte in mittleidenschaft gezogen, da muss schon viel viel passieren, und ganz ehrlich wenn ich bei mir aufdreh dann springt so ziemlich alles im zimmer rum.

Anderes beispiel, der CarPC, wer die bilder lezt gesehen hat, hat bemerkt das der neben nem riesigen Subwoofer Gehäuse mit nem heftigen Subwoofer läuft, vibrationen auch hier kein Thema.

Was viel schlimmer für ne Festplatte ist, sind stöße die haben verherendere wirkungen auf ne Festplatte als Vibrationen, meist hat man eh durch die festplatten im Gehäuse selbst leichte vibrationen, oder durch unwuchtige lüfter. Und das macht ner HDD auch nix aus. 


Das Magnetfeld wird niemals soviel Gaus erzeugen um ne Festplatte zu schädigen, man sollte mal bedenken das in ner festplatte selbst nen ziemlich starker Neodym Magnet sizt, und auch Induktion sollte keine gefahr darstellen, die leistung ist einfach viel zu gering. Die meisten kommen eh nicht über 200Watt, im Auto beim Carpc bekommt der Woofer momentan teilweise 600RMS ab, der PC sizt 40cm entfernt, das funktioniert nun seit jahren. 


Das Starker Bass HDD´s killen, oder durch Induktion irgendwas kaputt geht sind so gerüchte die immer mal wieder auftauchen, beobachten konnte ich sowas nie, obwohl ich die vorraussetzungen mehr als erfülle dafür. 

Nen TFT geht auch nicht kaputt durch die Vibrationen, dann müste der TFT im CARPC schon längst zerstört sein, wenn ich da aufdreh dann tanzen sogar die scheibenwischer und die Frontscheibe zerbiegt sich ! Das einzigste was dann anfängt zu spinnen, der Touchscreen geht nicht richtig. 

Kann hier irgendjemand felsenfest beweisen das die HDD´s nicht durch andere gründe kaputt gegangen sind, oder der TFT nicht wegen nem Defekt kaputt gegangen ist ? Das kann hier keiner, es werden nur vermutungen angestellst und dadurch enstehen diese witzigen gerüchte *lach*

Oder ist hier jemand mal nen Handy verreckt weil er im Kaufhaus durch so ne Induktionsschranke gelaufen ist ? Ist euch bewust das jede Festplatte ne Spule enthält welche Induktion auslöst ? Ist dadurch jemals ne HDD kaputt gegangen ? 

Was RöhrenTV´s angeht, ich muss mir hier echt an kopf langen was für nen Halbwissen verbreitet wird, natürlich werden die beeinflusst durch Magneten, das hat folgende gründe zum einen werden die Elektronen durch Magnetismus gelenkt damit diese an den jeweiligen punkt an der Bildröhre auftreffen, daher beinflusst ein Magnet das TV bild, zum anderen sizt in der Bildröhre ein feines drahtgitter bzw eine lochmaske aus blech, diese kann magnetisiert werden wenn man ein Magnet zu nah 
an den TV hält und dadurch hat man dauerhafte störungen des Bildes.


Ein kleiner nachtrag noch, es wär schon Theoretisch möglich durch Vibration ne HDD zu zerstören, nur so nen bass bekommt keiner von euch hin ! Und schongarnet mit so nem winzigen Woofer wie vom E400 oder ähnliche aktivwinzlinge.


----------



## Chrigi26 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Na dass waren doch mal ein Haufen nützliche Antworten, und auch noch so schnell, hätt ich net erwartet dass das Thema auf so eine Resonanz stösst 
Und dass sowas was für die PCGH in Gefahr wäre, ist eigentlich ne coole Idee, wie kann man denn den Leuten so einen Vorschlag unterbreiten? Wäre ja ganz lustig wenn die wirklich ein Video davon machen.

Und das mit dem Entkoppeln versteh ich net ganz. Ist es denn nicht der Sinn und Zweck des Subwoofers, tiefe Frequenzen in Form von Vibrationen auf die Umgebung abzugeben? Wäre doch nur wünschenswert, dass der Boden auch die Basswellen mitnimmt und dann "mitvibriert" (halt nur leicht"). Oder ist es für den Bass sinn- und zweckmässiger, ihn zu entkoppeln, damit der Bass seine Power wirklich nur an die Luft abgibt? Denn Subwoofer die das Downfiring-Prinzip beherbergen (der E 400 Subwoofer in diesem Fall halt nicht, Problem gelöst), sind doch darauf ausgelegt, auf den Boden zu "feuern", um die Basswellen zu übertragen? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, ihr habt von Basstechniken wahrscheinlich 10x mehr Ahnung als ich, das waren halt nur meine Überlegungen als Laie 
Und der E400-Bass hätte so ca. 1m Abstand vom PC-Case, aber was Dfence da so schreibt, klingt ziemlich beruhigend *grins*. Und ich denke, ich werde den Bass auch net aufs Maximum drehen, irgendwo ist ja auch mal eine alltagstaugliche Grenze erreicht... Wollte es nur wissen, FALLS ich den Bass wirklich mal ans Maximum drehen wollen würde, damit ich dabei nichts falsch mache.

Chrigi


----------



## iceman650 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Es ist genau das, was man meist nicht möchte, dass etwas mitvibriert, weil es dann halt nur noch dröhnt und es keine sauberen Bässe mehr sind.
Ein Subwoofer hat einfach den Zweck als Lautsprecher für tiefe Frequenzen. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Chrigi26 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Na wenn das so ist, wie entkupple ich den Subwoofer am besten? Wie soll ich mir ein Brett mit Nägeln vorstellen (Dr Bakterius Idee)???


----------



## iceman650 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Am besten mit einer schweren Platte (Stein?), unter die du Gummidämpfer (halbierte Tennisbälle zum Beispiel) legst. Diese Konstruktionen nimmt Vibrationen auf und verhindert, dass diese auf den Boden übertragen werden.
Dr. Bakterius meinte Spikes, was aber in diesem Fall eher hinderlich wäre, da diese ankoppeln.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Chrigi26 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Achso ok, ich werde mich mal um so Materialien kümmern  So lernt man immer wieder was dazu bei euch :thumbsup:
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Concept E 400 als Computer-Soundsystem? Ich weiss, das es nicht im geringsten an richtig heftige System rankommt, wie ihr sie besitzt, aber wie eignet es sich denn für den Heimgebrauch (Filme, Musik, Gamen)? Habe bisher nur Gutes gelesen, auch über das Schwestermodell Concept E 300.

Chrigi


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Also für den Einsatz am PC find ich die Teufel-Systeme für Film und Spielgenuss ganz ok. Ich hab ja selbst auch das E300 und kann mich über die Leistung bei Spielen und Filmen nicht beklagen. Für das Hören von Musik ist es freilich nicht so toll, da dafür den kleinen Satelliten einfach das nötige Volumen fehlt wodurch vor allem die Frequenzen zwischen 80 und 150Hz ziemlich leiden.
Aber das wichtigste bei einem Lautsprechersystem ist deine Zufriedenheit. Wenn du mit dem System zufrieden bist ist doch alles ok.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*



Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist, wie entkupple ich den Subwoofer am besten? Wie soll ich mir ein Brett mit Nägeln vorstellen (Dr Bakterius Idee)???


 
Du nimmst zb ein Holzbrett und in die Ecken wird ein Nagel eingeschlagen. Beklebst es mit einem Stück Teppich oder so damit der Sub keine Kratzer bekommt. Dann stellst du es einfach auf die Nagelspitzen und dort den Sub drauf. Funktioniert genauso wie die kaufbaren Spikes nur ist der Preis dafür im Cent - Bereich.


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*



Chrigi26 schrieb:


> :
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Concept E 400 als Computer-Soundsystem? Ich weiss, das es nicht im geringsten an richtig heftige System rankommt, wie ihr sie besitzt, aber wie eignet es sich denn für den Heimgebrauch (Filme, Musik, Gamen)? Habe bisher nur Gutes gelesen, auch über das Schwestermodell Concept E 300.


Für Games und Filme ganz inordnung. Bei Musik fällt im Direktvergleich mit den Yamaha HS80M der etwas vorlaute Subwoofer auf. Die Hochtonabstimmung muss einem einfach gefallen, der ist ein klein wenig zurückgenommen. Das haben D500THX, E100 und E300 die ich auch gerade hier hab aber auch. Kann man als Herstellertypisch "abstempeln" bei diesen Systemen.


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Ich bin auch ein übler Bass Freak und hatte bisher auch noch keien Ausfälle. Habe im Wohnzimmer einen Nubert AW-880 stehen der doch schon richtig Druck machen kann udn tief runter geht. Im auto nen dual Sub mit 2Endstufen und 2Powercaps aber da hab ich keinen PC  Hatte aber auch bisher noch nie den Pc direkt neben dem sub stehen. Da war immer was Platz zwischen.

Sollte man mal testen mit dem 880er oder nem aw-1500 oder sowas^^


----------



## Tequilaomega (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Mensch, warum bin ich nicht auf den CarPc gekommen. 

Hab da auch 2 Projekte mit den PCs neben den Subgehäusen im Kofferraum. Dort liegen aber 3000wRms gemessen an 2 30er im BP. Trotz BP herscht ein immenser Druck im Kofferraum selber.
Mal sehn hab dort sicher noch Fotos auch mit Carpc. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade in der Bauphase hinter der kleinen unfertigen Abdeckung sitzt der PC.
Einzige Problem was dort eine 3,5" Sata Platte machte,war als sie Senkrecht verbaut war bei Bodenwellen das System abstürzte. Wagerecht keine Probleme. 

So ab hier beginnt leider etwas OT aber geht um BASS, denke es (B)asst zum Thema: 
Wenns net intressiert einfach nicht beachten. Falls gegen Regeln verstosst sry.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich sagen das ein Laptop auch noch bei gemesenen 150DB Schalldruck mit einen Termlab (zertifizierten Messgerät und nicht Mikrofon) in einen Auto noch mitmacht.
Klingt nun etwas heftig muss auch sagen Hobby ist Db-Drag/ Cup und wurde 2009/10 Österreichischer Staatsmeister im Bassrace. Wer´s nachsehn will Starter Name: Team ACR-Klagenfurt. 

Könnte mir gut vorstellen so eine Laufende HDD nur mit Bass zerstört zu bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gehäuse hab ich schon über 160DB gemessen. 
Für all jene die Videos mit Hairtricks kennen also wo bei meist Mädls mit längeren Haaren die Haare schön flattern beginnen, 
das fangt ab 150DB aufwärts an. Je nach Auto und Anzahl & Größe der Subs.
In diesen Vw Turan sind die gleichen Subwoofer verbaut wie im Bild darüber zusehen, nur halt gleich 8Stk davon.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o6hf0iCanpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KF76VQ4cjIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da sieht man zuwas Bass im Stande ist.


----------



## Chrigi26 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Hmm nice Tequilaomega 

Also für die Entkopplung habe ich hier zuhause eine ca. 2cm dicke Marmorplatte. Wie soll ich an die Tennisbälle kommen? Kann man die schon irgendwie halbiert kaufen, oder gibt es eine Methode die selber in zwei exakte Hälften zu schneiden? Denn mit ner Schere oder nem Messer wird das sicher keine exakte Standfläche^^
Oder gibt es auch andere Materialien, die sich dafür eignen würden, sie unter die Marmorplatte als Entkopplung zu setzen?

Chrigi


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Nimmst irgendetwas aus gummi. Ich meine es gibt auch so für die Waschmaschiene so Gummi Matten, die die Waschmaschiene entkopelt.

mfg alex

PS: gehst aufn nächsten Tennisplatz. Da liegen oft irgendwo in den Hecken Bälle rum.
NUR NOCH 1 BEITRAG


----------



## Chrigi26 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Na dann gib mir mal ne gute Antwort als 200sten Beitrag 
Das reine Ergattern von Tennisbällen ist nicht das Problem, das Geld für die paar Tennisbälle habe ich dann schon noch  Nein ich meine, wie man die Tennisbälle in exakt halbierter Form bekommt, oder zumindest einen gleichwertigen Ersatz. Und so eine Gummimatte für Waschmaschinen, wenn ich die zuschneide und auf die Granitplatte lege, ist das dann auch zweckdienlich, oder eher weniger sinnvoll?

Chrigi


----------



## nfsgame (20. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Nimm nen ganzen Tennisball und kleb den mit einem Klebepunkt an die Unterlage damit er nicht wegrollt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Ich finde ja immer noch das Brett mit Nägeln / Schrauben am einfachsten. Mit ein wenig handwerklichen Geschick sieht es auch nicht schlecht aus, wenigstens nicht schlechter wie die Tennisbälle. Aber es war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Nägel koppeln aber an, das ist was völlig anderes als das Entkoppeln durch Tennisbälle!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Mag durchaus sein, aber durch die sehr geringe Aufstandsfläche dringt quasi auch nix durch. Hatte mehrere Jahre eine Sub auf Spikes in unmittelbarer Nähe vom PC gehabt


----------



## Tequilaomega (21. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Also die Granitplatte lässt mal keinen Schall durch was bei Holz leider so ist. Dann hast Vibrationen erst im Boden. 

Bei dem Foto vom schwarzen Gehäuse ist die Obere Platte in der die Subs sitzen 6cm dickes MDF und innen warens damals noch mit Kanthölzer versteift, diese hat sich noch bewegt  
Nach dem zusammenziehn mit 2stk M12 Gewindestangen nicht mehr. 

Also die Spikes haben ja auch eigene Untersetzer und die Spitzen, sind extra hart das die sich net verbiegn und wieder mehr auflage bieten. 
Hab das mit schraubn schon mal probiert nicht das gleiche ergebniss. 

Zu den Tennisbällen, nimm nen Brotmesser und schneids nach gefühl durch. Ein mm mehr oder weniger gleicht sich da dann schon von selber aus. Ist echt keine Diplom Arbeit. 
Od Gummimatten für Waschmaschinen was aber wesentlich teuerer wird.

Muss mir auch noch etwas für meine Standboxen einfallen lassen. Erstmal einen Schönes Finish für die Optik und dann gut Entkoppeln. Mach morgen bei Tageslicht mal ein Foto.


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mag durchaus sein, aber durch die sehr geringe Aufstandsfläche dringt quasi auch nix durch. Hatte mehrere Jahre eine Sub auf Spikes in unmittelbarer Nähe vom PC gehabt


 
Was aber leider genau das ist, was nicht erwünscht ist. Durch Spikes/Nägel wird ANgekoppelt, nicht ABgekoppelt wie gewünscht. Abkopplung schluckt die unerwünschten Vibrationen, Ankopplung überträgt diese.
Das Prinzip ist einfach, dass du den Subwoofer an etwas schweres (träges) ankoppelst, was widerum abgekoppelt vom Boden ist. Die hohe Masse schluckt selbst Energie, die dann noch größtenteils durch die Entkopplung durch die Tennisbälle aufgefangen wird.

Mfg, ice


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

irgendwie versteh ich das mit den Spikes nicht. Das Rutscht doch. Zumindest auf Holzboden??
Alos nur für Teppichboden


mfg alex


----------



## iceman650 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Warum sollten die rutschen? 
Außerdem sollte man auf Parkettboden garkeine Spikes nutzen, sondern Gummidämpfer. Warum habe ich ja schon gepostet im Post darüber.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Abufaso (21. April 2011)

@T: In der Anleitung meines Logitech Z 5500 steht dass der Sub min. 50cm vom TFT/PC entfernt stehen soll. 
Warum auch immer...


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Ist ein zu starker Bass schädlich für den PC?*

Nun, Schall wird durch veränderliche Magnetfelder erzeugt, diese beeinflussen elektrische Geräte. Hatte ich schon, daß mir Boxen das Monitorbild verzerrt haben. Gleichzeitig ist Schall eine Welle, die Vibrationen erzeugt. Wir haben das Problem öfter bei unseren Aufnahmerechnern für Live-Shows (Rock´n´Roll).
Guter Tipp von einem DJ-Kumpel waren die Beißringe für zahnende Babies, die gelgefüllten zum kühlen. Sind preiswert und entkoppeln das Ganze mechanisch perfekt.
MfG


----------

